# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Journal headlines for July 26, 2013
THE mother of a Lybster man, paralysed as a result of a car crash, has spoken of her grief at having to wait months to take her son home from hospital in Inverness, after attempts to secure financial assistance from Highland Council to help install a stair lift, were rejected.  Syd Morrice and her husband George said their son Kevin could have been home nine monnths ago, if they were given approval for the disability grant when they first applied.

THE national nuclear archive, which is to be built in Wick at a cost of between £15 million and £20 million, is to open in 2016.  That was said yesterday by the Nuclear Decommissioning Authority which is behind the project.  The announcement was warmly welcomed by local MP John Thurso and David Flear chairman of the Dounreay Stakeholder Group.  The purpose-built archive - to be constructed on ground owned by Highland Council beside Wick John O' Groats Airport - is expected to create around 20 jobs.

A DEVELOPER at John O' Groats 's has denied claims it has banned visitors from driving vehicles alongside the landmark's famous signpost to take pictures.   It is claimed tourists were told by Natural Retreats' staff they were no longer allowed ot drive motorbikes, cars or heavygoods vehicles up the small hill to the signpost.   But the company yesterday rubbished the accusation and categorically stated visitors are still welcome to have their vehicles pictured alongside the signs.

ALCOHOL  is simply "part of Highland life" according to hundreds of people responding to an investigation on whether booze is too readily available in communities.  A study by NHS Highland into alcohol provision, has been published which could lead to restrictions on licensed premises in the future.  There are an average of five premises per 1000 people across the region and the health board had warned there were too many places to buy drink after it highlighted alcohol-related hospital admittance figures.
A MIXOLOGIST is confident the Caithness community will help him reach a fundraising target to establish a new business set to create 10 jobs for Thurso.  Simon Collier is hosting a karaoke party at MRC's Newmarket Bar, in Traill Street, tonight as part of a final push towards his £20,000 crowdfunding ambition.

HOPES of finding a loophole for people hit by the controversial "bedroom tax" in the Highlands, have been dashed, it has emerged.  And the UK welfare reform minister has warned Highland Council that any move to redesignate properties "without reasonable grounds" so tenants avoid income cuts, would be not in "the spirit of the policy" and could see the Westminister Government withhold housing benefit subdidy. 

TAKINGS are down but the variety of entertainment has gone up as organisers of Thurso gala inisist people having fun is more important than making money.  Doreen Macleod, chairwoman of organisers the Thurso Town Improvements Association said that despite the gal money being down, compared to 12 months ago, the number of people turning up to events has increased.  The festival, which concludes on Sunday, is said to have had one of the best atmospheres in years.

A WHOPPING £3.6 million is expected to be caught by a new taskforces established to net tax dodgers in the fishing industry.  HM Revenue and Customs launched the national crackdown which includes tax evasion by crews, fishing vessel owners and fish processors.

----------

